# Time to brag a little



## creekrat (Feb 26, 2021)

So my 16yo decided a couple weeks ago that he would be doing powerlifting this year as opposed to pole vaulting for track.  Had 2 days of "practice" and today was his first meet ever.  As a scrawny 16yo that we have been trying to put weight on, he is in the 145lb class at 142.xx.  Had a total of 655 for the day.

Bench PR at 145
https://i.imgur.com/Jm7O1ft.mp4

Squat at 235 
https://i.imgur.com/eryAX6T.mp4

Deadlift at 235.  Later pulled 275.  Need to work on his DL sumo technique a little
https://i.imgur.com/p1ZRTij.mp4


----------



## Tauras1966 (Feb 26, 2021)

Nothing beats these proud poppa moments !!!!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow pole vaulting seems a long way from power lifting, what made him do that transition?


----------



## creekrat (Feb 26, 2021)

Most likely since the wife and I have both been in the gym a ton lately.  Plus, he's wanting to pack on some weight for football season which is counter to pole vaulting


----------



## permabulker (Feb 26, 2021)

As I said in the chat earlier super impressive for his age. Like father like son I guess.


----------



## snake (Feb 26, 2021)

Good stuff Creek. One day, he'll out lift you and you will be just as proud then.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 26, 2021)

Hell yea, Creek.  Was he happy with his lifts?


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 26, 2021)

That's awesome.  Yeah, you have some tweaks to the sumo pulls.  He turned it into a 2 part lift.  Push those knees out and the hips don't rise up first and then back.  Still, be proud of your kid.  Most don't have the balls to step on a platform.


----------



## creekrat (Feb 26, 2021)

He was happy with his numbers for it being his first time.  He knows he needs some work on the sumo and I wish I had more time at home to work on it with him but I'm sure we can get him squared away in short order


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 26, 2021)

That's so cool man, congrats!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Feb 27, 2021)

That's great for him! He should feel proud for a strong first showing.


----------



## CJ (Feb 27, 2021)

Don't let him quit pole vaulting though!!!

It's one of the most athletic events you can do. I may be biased, I was a pole vaulter in high school.


----------



## Ortiz7983 (Apr 11, 2021)

Nice. Keep supporting him!


----------

